# Mitsubishi Eclipse S15 Conversion Drawing



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Just wanted some C&C on this.

I figure it's my best thus far.

C-West widebody kit, Bomex sideskirts, Turbonetics Turbo, Greddy Intercooler, Konig rims.

Tell me whatcha all think.










Still doing custom drawings for owners who want their cars drawn. PM if interested.

Steve.


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

That there is AWESOME.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Can't you make it bigger?


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

A mod will have to resize it.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Great drawing!:bowdown1: 


It must have an SR20 implanted, as the 4 cylinder engine in the mitsubishi is installed crosswise.









The turbo setup in the latest V6 version is compatible to your drawing:
http://www.ddynopower.com/pics/engine1.jpg


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Never thought of that conv. before! looks stunning


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

andreasgtr said:


> Great drawing!:bowdown1:
> 
> 
> It must have an SR20 implanted, as the 4 cylinder engine in the mitsubishi is installed crosswise.
> ...


You hit the nail on the head. Full front end conversion.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That is bloody amazing, did yo ureally draw that!?


----------



## MrLeone (Sep 13, 2005)

I cant see it, I just see white paper..


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes I really drew that...

And scroll over!


----------



## mko9 (Jun 15, 2005)

andreasgtr said:


> The turbo setup in the latest V6 version is compatible to your drawing:


The V6 variants of the 3rd gen and 4th gen Eclipse are naturally aspirated. Actually, all the of the 3G and 4G Eclipse are NA.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

No doubt about that, turbo setup is the aftermarket installation as you can see i the small link below the picture.


----------



## mko9 (Jun 15, 2005)

But the pic is a 2G Eclipse. The V6 only appeared in the 3G and 4G. And it too is a transverse mounted engine though. (I own one)


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

http://www.ddynopower.com/pics/engine1.jpg


----------

